# Pomeranian



## GK#3bridg (Nov 15, 2010)

Just curious as to what everyone out there thinks about using a Pomeranian as part of a decoying duo. Recently I got to watch some my local policeman work with their detain dogs . . . even got to have one bite me! Naturally one of the officers and I got talking about coyotes and I told him about my buddy's mountain cur that we often use. He came back with a story about a recent hunt with a local guy who uses a Pomeranian and a larger dog in combo. The Pomeranian is white and fluffy, I can't remember what the larger dog was but apparently it was very very protective of that little cotton ball. He told me the coyotes would focus on the lap dog come in and get steam rolled by big brother then it was nothing but a matter of time until the coyote got into a good shooting lane. So what do you think? Should I borrow my sister's Pomeranian this weekend? I haven't had the opportunity to use two dogs on stand yet and I don't know how long it would take to forge that protective instinct between two dogs but I do know my buddy's dog, Storm, is excellent and that he is nice to anything that isn't a coyote or a cat.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats pretty wild, but sounds like fun! My wife has been trying to get me to get a little lap dog.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome GK#3birdg. Sounds like a lot of fun. Your sister might not be very happy if you don't come back with the little sod!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...exactly what I was thinking....what if the yote got the pup and ran off with you missing the yote.

Now however you might go to the pound ? Just joking.

Try a decoy

Good luck


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum GK#3bridg. A decoy dog has to have training, enou8ghto listen to the handler at least, 100% of the time or it will be food. I'd advise against using the little dog. What happens when your friend calls two yotes in at the same time ?? Unless that little dog comes when told to he will be lunch too. The idea is for the decoy dog to strut around and capture the attention of the coyote and when the coyote gets close the handler calls the dog in, thus opening a clear and safe field of fire. A dog strutting around that won't come back will more than likely be shot by either the handler or some trigger happy friend. Either way it sounds like a bad deal for the dog... and the handler too if it belongs to a wife or sister.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm... I have a bunch of chickens


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...chickens huh...not leagal here, at least I think they are not ??? I know you cannot use tame ducks while hunting wild ducks.

I kinda like that idea...place chicken on a tether or tie it down.

squaking chicken would be better yet.

Check your laws....I could see using that ! And if the yote gets off with one what are you out ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM you might check the regs on baiting if using a chicken... also if the animal rights groups hear of it they be at your doorstep I'm sure. Probably with the dog too, however the dog is (or should be) trained to do a job.


----------



## GK#3bridg (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys, it's good to find a place where people are nice. I understand the time involved in training a dog, been hunting cougars for as long as I can remember. I just thought I'd get some feedback about actually using a Pomeranian for this application. I couldn't take my sister's because my sister even though she is small would have my hide in the fur shed if her dog got hurt LOL! I was just jesting on that. Storm, my buddies dog is phenomenal. He does exactly what a decoy dog is supposed to do. It's by no fault of my own or my buddies though. We got Storm from a government trapper I met while trapping in Alaska. He couldn't keep Storm while moving so we jumped on the opportunity and haven't looked back. The difference that a dog makes amazes me.

I hope to make some new friends here and learn all I can. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your welcome. You have found the right place for true outdoors people, all will listen to what you have to say and offer help if you ask for it.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad to have you here GK!

On a call.. Yeah, I have a BUNCH of young Banny roosters that are driving me nuts!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

GK...yeppers sit down and chat awhile.

DM...those banny roosters would be just about right...just be sure not to get spured carrying them around


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

They would be wouldnt they! Believe it or not alot of them have gone native and spend a large part of the day in the woods.Every now and then one dissappears though.

Listen to a song called "Sic'em on a chicken" by Zack Brown.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Song is loading...

Yeah them and ginnie hens ( spelling ? ) seem to like to do thier own thing. Just teach that roaster to follow you out into the field so you do not have to carry him and then have him act wounded out in the open struten and stuff !

Sic em on a chicken and watch the feathers fly....sic on a chicken and get that butter ready to fry !!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Guinea Fowl? They are noisy little sods!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahaha, I love that song!

"My dog Petes the smallest dog of all the dogs in my yard, mean sum b!t*h drinks beam and water from a broken mason jar"

You know, technically, if its trained to do something with your hunting, then its a hunting chicken, and not bait! I can tether it down and train it to flop around and fight the leash!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm.. you have a good point there...there are guys that use hunting dogs you could be the first on here perhaps period with a hunting rooster. You would be famous till you miss the yote and banny becomes dinner, the yote goes off singing...got me a roost yes I did...got me a rooster yes I did...saw the feathers fly and now he is going to fry, got me rooster yes I did.

If the warden gives you any troubles...just give him a dime to go play the chicken that plays tic tac toe. Tell him if he wins he can give you the ticket.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Guinea Fowl? They are noisy little sods!


Only second to a peacock !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Only second to a peacock !


I love the sound of both but the Guinea's are number one for me.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember the first time hearing a peacock.....I told mom, there is a lady yelling for Help Help Help Help


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We've got 7 guinea fowl on the farm and they make a racket! There are some peacocks running around near one of the woods, I keep hoping to bump into them when out squirrel shooting!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have heard if you have guinea fowl you do not have bugs and that is one of nice things of owning them. I have no idea what good peacocks are other than for show.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I have plenty of young roosters I can "train" on the ground. Maybe one will be extraordinary!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There ya go...DM'S trained roosters for sale, 275.00 each.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahaha, you might be on to something OaC!!!

Matt, are those peacocks running around out there wild?!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I remember the first time hearing a peacock.....I told mom, there is a lady yelling for Help Help Help Help


Growing up there were some down the road from our house, and that is exactly what they sound like.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Matt, are those peacocks running around out there wild?!?


Yes but not native, free roaming


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

NOoooo kidding! I tie flies, and would love to be able to get one of those dudes!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wan't to see what it tastes like!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Anything tastes better with a little hot sauce on it! When we finally make it that way we will have to get one and eat it


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure! Guinea fowl is so good!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heck---the coyotes around here would probably think that Pomeranian was a fuzzy tribble and head for tall timber.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> We've got 7 guinea fowl on the farm and they make a racket! There are some peacocks running around near one of the woods, I keep hoping to bump into them when out squirrel shooting!


A guinea is the best watchdog ever, the biggest scardy cats there ever were and as noisy as they come when spooked or when not spooked as well!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh yeah a lot of gamekeepers release them in their woods so poachers can't just slip in on the quiet!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Oh yeah a lot of gamekeepers release them in their woods so poachers can't just slip in on the quiet!


Thats a pretty good idea Matt. My chicken are kind of the same way, but they hollar about everything and anything so it usually gets ignored.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

What I think is that a coyote would make short work of a bird.

If you had the bird in a stout cage where it could not be picked up and carried off by a yote it might be OK.

Otherwise, I wouldn't risk it.


----------

